# Diesel engine light...again...?????



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a Cruze diesel and the engine light (emissions) is on for the second time. The dealer re-set it about 4 days ago and said it was just a faulty/false code. They re-set the code. Drove it for 50 miles and went to start it this AM. The remote wouldn't start it so I knew when I got in the car and started it with the key I'd see the little engine symbol on...sure enough there it was. Any possible reason for this from anyone's experience here? The car has 250 miles on it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

With such low miles I would suspect there is some defective part or sensor. Take it back to the dealer ASAP so they can try to duplicate this time. Do not let them just reset the code this time, if a code is tripped they should be looking for a cause.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I would venture to say a vacuum line or other emissions connectors are loose somewhere along the line. Immediately take the car back and complain about it. Don't accept it back from them until they ensure you they've done something to fix the problem, or...better yet make them replace your car.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I have spoken to them but just hate taking a car in to the dealer. Obviously I'll do it however. The car seems really great. Just starting to have a bad taste in my mouth. I'd love to have them just take the car back and simply get a different one. I also ask this car had ever been serviced or had been reset before I bought it. If so, Mr. Happy will leave the building and Mr. Upset may rear his ugly head...lol.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My 2014 CTD required a new Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) Pump at 400 miles. The car sat on the dealer lot for 34 days because the part was on national backorder. It now runs great and I love it but the wait was excessive.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The dealer I bought it from is 35 miles away. My local dealer (3 miles away-yeah I know, I know...should have bought it there but they didn't stock what I wanted....black, black, loaded with every option) is the servicing dealer and can't get at my car til next Tuesday. So the selling dealer is dropping off a car tonite at my house for me to use until my car is fixed. I'll keep posting to let you guys know what the problem is/was in case this problem pops up for someone else. Oh well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey MOTO13,

I’m sorry to hear of this repeat concern with your diesel engine light. I will be glad to look further into this and reach out to your dealership on your behalf. Please send a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership if any extra help is needed. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> The dealer I bought it from is 35 miles away. My local dealer (3 miles away-yeah I know, I know...should have bought it there but they didn't stock what I wanted....black, black, loaded with every option) is the servicing dealer and can't get at my car til next Tuesday. So the selling dealer is dropping off a car tonite at my house for me to use until my car is fixed. I'll keep posting to let you guys know what the problem is/was in case this problem pops up for someone else. Oh well.


Please let us know what codes they find and what actions are taken. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Boucher Chevy in Waukesha, Wi (the selling dealer) picked up my car on a roll back last night and also dropped off a new Impala as a loaner until the car is fixed. They are going to get back to me today with what is happening. Can't say one bad thing about the selling dealer, they are doing their best. I was going to take it back to the local Chevy dealer who originally just re-set the faulty/false code (according to them) but Boucher Chevy said they are a much larger dealer with over a dozen techs and have had experience with the diesel. They doubted the false code scenario. Something must be triggering the code they said. They (Boucher) would rather work on it since they sold the car to me and want to take care of their customer. Seemed reasonable, so I agreed and they are handling the problem as we speak.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

One thing additionally, the reason I went to my local dealer and not the selling dealer for the first fix was because I was informed by Chevy roadside assistance the towing for my car would only cover up to 25 miles. I was informed the extra mileage, approx 10 miles to the selling dealer (Boucher) would be my responsibility, I'd pay out of pocket for this. The car had 125 miles on it at this point and I bought it with 65 miles on the odometer. This is why I called my local dealer 3 miles away. They looked at the car and came away with the false code scenario and simply re-set the computer to clear the code.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Would love to know what the code is....


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

They never got at my car yesterday so no new information. Hopefully today they get time. Not exactly the scenario I had hoped for.


----------



## dieselTodd (Mar 28, 2014)

my cruze did the same thing with 300 miles, took to dealer and had a bad nox sensor or 02 I think, now 5,000 miles and no problems


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I'd bet it's something similar. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got the call from the dealer. It's a bad NOX sensor. They don't have one in stock so they said it would be in on Monday. Or...I said, you could go out to your lot and take one off of the diesels you haven't sold....


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got my first CEL! 

P2459 - Guess I have a heavy foot


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha nice!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I just got my first CEL!
> 
> P2459 - Guess I have a heavy foot


I am really curious to see how yours will hold up with your customizations


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I just got my first CEL!
> 
> P2459 - Guess I have a heavy foot


That just means the frequency of regens is too high. It doesn't necessarily mean its a bad thing as long as the DPF does clean itself fully. I would think that it can only clean itself so many times before it clogs up though. How many times remains to be seen. I would bet the average car could go 200.000 miles. If yours is regenerating twice as much you would still get 100K out of it. Pure speculation on my part. Just throwing numbers around. An EDC47 remap to delete the DPF. may be in order.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I just got my first CEL!
> 
> P2459 - Guess I have a heavy foot


This is because of your hopped up engine program. Basically the engine now smokes more and so the emissions equipment has more to catch. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Marlin (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. The engine light has come on 3 different times. Ist time was bad O2 sensor. 2nd time Faulty Reductant pump. 3rd time NOX sensor was bad.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I got the check engine light today. I'm around 3400 miles on my CTD. Guess I'll give my local dealer a shot tomorrow. I may just have them reset the code this first time, since it seems like people's experience with this dash light is more about faulty emissions more than any "serious" problem. In fact it's been pretty rare so far for anyone to say their car actually does not *run* properly.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Marlin said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. The engine light has come on 3 different times. Ist time was bad O2 sensor. 2nd time Faulty Reductant pump. 3rd time NOX sensor was bad.


Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear that you are having so many sensor issues. How many miles on yours and what was your build date? I got my first CEL at 61K miles for a bad exhaust gas temperature sensor but it never affected the way the car ran.



Zenturi said:


> I got the check engine light today. I'm around 3400 miles on my CTD. Guess I'll give my local dealer a shot tomorrow. I may just have them reset the code this first time, since it seems like people's experience with this dash light is more about faulty emissions more than any "serious" problem. In fact it's been pretty rare so far for anyone to say their car actually does not *run* properly.


I agree, but if you do in fact have a bad sensor I would definitely consider having them replace it. Faulty sensors here and there seem to be the worst issues with this vehicle which really isn't a huge deal, especially on a brand new powertrain. I woudl like to think the warranty replacements will work their way through the system to help the suppliers provide a higher quality part.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I took the car in today. The service advisor was up front with me that he had a thick list of appointments to get through, and only one of his techs is trained on the diesel. 

He did say he'd get me a loaner if I needed one. But I may not bother, I'm waiting for fresh plate tags to arrive to allow me to drive my prior car (which I never sold). If I get the tags tomorrow I'll just use the old beater for my weekend plans.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine has gone off and on twice now. Still have not had the code pulled. My dealer said I need to make an appointment so I will just go to autozone or something if it comes on again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Mine has gone off and on twice now. Still have not had the code pulled. My dealer said I need to make an appointment so I will just go to autozone or something if it comes on again.


How many miles?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

How many people with sensor problems have used a cetane booster with every single tank of fuel?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> How many people with sensor problems have used a cetane booster with every single tank of fuel?


How about - How many people with sensor problems that a use a Bio-Diesel fuel blend in every single refill of fuel?
P.S. - They did have to replace an Oxygen sensor at about 6000 miles on my car, I have over 7000 now and had no problems since.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thats another good question, I was just curious


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

ive been adding diesel kleen to about every other tank of diesel and haven't had a sensor go off yet. 22.5k miles in.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> How many people with sensor problems have used a cetane booster with every single tank of fuel?


No (or very little) bio and no additives ever.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> How many people with sensor problems have used a cetane booster with every single tank of fuel?





vwgtiglx said:


> How about - How many people with sensor problems that a use a Bio-Diesel fuel blend in every single refill of fuel?
> P.S. - They did have to replace an Oxygen sensor at about 6000 miles on my car, I have over 7000 now and had no problems since.


no additives ever

all my fuel is 2% bio


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Got my CTD back this morning. The usual Oxygen sensor replacement many people have reported. The service writer admitted it was the first CTD they had seen come in, and it's a big city dealership.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How common is this o2 sensor failure? Are they putting in a new designed one or the same one that failed?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> That just means the frequency of regens is too high. It doesn't necessarily mean its a bad thing as long as the DPF does clean itself fully. I would think that it can only clean itself so many times before it clogs up though. How many times remains to be seen. I would bet the average car could go 200.000 miles. If yours is regenerating twice as much you would still get 100K out of it. Pure speculation on my part. Just throwing numbers around. An EDC47 remap to delete the DPF. may be in order.


curious about the EDC47 remap, who is doing this?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> How common is this o2 sensor failure? Are they putting in a new designed one or the same one that failed?


Never happened to me in 65K miles. For me it was an Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor at 61K miles.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Good. I'm hoping to be problem free until forever


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

oilburner said:


> curious about the EDC47 remap, who is doing this?


I have goggled it and found a handful of people in the UK that would do it. I don't think anyone in the US will do it because of the legal issues. I think everyone says they can do it but they are really just hunting through the program and turning things off and deleting things. Then they give it back to you to test it and find out all the side effects then try again. Then brick your computer and say sorry. You take all the risk. They take your money. Its possible but not without effort and risk.


----------



## Sticks61 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi folks!

New to the forum, glad I found it! OK Brand new 2014 CTD with 77 miles on it. Four days later with the odometer at 180 miles check engine light comes on! Just like you guys! Unbelievable! After reading this and other forms I have a bad feeling! Had I read them first I would've thought twice about buying this vehicle. I love the car, I'm a diesel freak and that's why I purchased it. I'm going to keep very detailed records just in case I have go the lemon law way. I'll keep you guys informed. 

Knowing other people have had the same problem makes me feel a lot better!

Sticks61


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Speculation on my part but these 'shortly after put in service' type failures are the likely result of multiple short runs fouling the sensors.

Example: car assembled in Lordstown....driven to holding lot...a minute or two and shut off.....next run up, transporter loading or rail loading....less than five minutes.....rail or transporter offload at regional distribution....few more short run minutes.

Distribution lot, back on a transporter for dealer drop off.....five minute run.....at dealer, unload, park in general drop off area, five minutes or less.
At the dealer, moved to the service department for PDI.....two minutes run time.
Service dept. to clean up, less than five minutes.
Clean up to display lot....less than five minutes.

Maybe gets moved or short road tested ?????minutes.

Using this example, the various sensors should be so sooted up so bad, the odds of them surviving any length of time is at best, unlikely.

As a result, once put in actual service, SES lights are being triggered due to slow response.

I'm willing to bet my thoughts are close since the replacement parts rarely have a second failure since they are actually getting hot enouph to self clean.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I now have 9k miles on mine and not a single issue


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

oilburner said:


> curious about the EDC47 remap, who is doing this?


Later on down the road this might be worth looking into...


----------



## Sticks61 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info Rob, that makes me feel a lot better!

Sticks61


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Robby said:


> Speculation on my part but these 'shortly after put in service' type failures are the likely result of multiple short runs fouling the sensors.
> 
> Example: car assembled in Lordstown....driven to holding lot...a minute or two and shut off.....next run up, transporter loading or rail loading....less than five minutes.....rail or transporter offload at regional distribution....few more short run minutes.
> 
> ...


I think you are right on the money. We had the Check Engine light the 3rd day we had the car, cleared it and have since put almost 10k miles on it with no issues at all. They really should put this motor in the Malibu and Impala.


----------

